# Nothing cool (like 1.8T or 3.2) but '02 AZG into a '90 Jetta GL swap



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

just posting pic of progress:
























































repairing the k-frame mounting hole sucks!
















Probably won't be on car when I first get it running, but drilling and tapping boss on the block in preparation:









































New rear motor mount:








Anyone mind helping with these?








Finally fired up the AZG/AEG swap. But I afraid water might be getting into cyl 1. 
VAG-COM registers continuous misfires ( that's right, VAG-COM on a mk2







). I clean the plug and it still comes out wet, yet doesn't smell as gasy as the other plugs when they foul.
Still have to reinstall dash, both axles, and cut stock exhaust so I can
fit AZG dp/cat in.
I really hope just some water got into cyl from sitting in the junk yard.
Oh, and set off smoke-detector thoughout the house from the open exhaust. (garage detector sets off all the detectors @ 11:00pm







)
Rey




























_Modified by elRey at 3:46 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Nothing cool (like 1.8T or 3.2) but '02 AZG into a '90 Jetta GL swap (elRey)*

I've been driving it the past couple of days and just love being back in the mk2.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Nothing cool (like 1.8T or 3.2) but '02 AZG into a '90 Jetta GL swap (elRey)*

why all that work when an ABA would have dropped straight in and plugged right up to the fuseblock?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Nothing cool (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_why all that work when an ABA would have dropped straight in and plugged right up to the fuseblock?

For a few reasons.
I'm more familar with the MK4 engines.
I'd rather adjust things electronically than mechanically
My other car is a MK4 so I can swap parts between the two if I have to.
I LIKE the hard way.
and I'm more familer with MK4 engines









Rey


_Modified by elRey at 12:21 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Nothing cool (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
For a few reasons.
I'm more familar with the MK4 engines.
I'd rather just things electronically than mechanically
My other car is a MK4 so I can swap parts between the two if I have to.
I LIKE the hard way.
and I'm more familer with MK4 engines









Rey

Congrats on the cool swap. You're in a relatively exclusive club. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Nothing cool (155VERT83)*

Way to be original http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not many people swap the mk4 2l engine.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Nothing cool (all-starr-me)*

looks good man.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Nothing cool (AAdontworkx3)*

Just want to update and say car runs great. Fun to drive and very reliable.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Nothing cool (elRey)*

Update - still a blast to drive, BUT - turbo going in this weekend (God willing)
Hopefully it will only be down a day, 2 at most.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Nothing cool (elRey)*

still driven almost daily.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-into-mkII&p=14886390&viewfull=1#post14886390


----------

